# red LED interior install



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

first off this isnt a how to, im just posting up pictures of my quick project. im pretty expirienced with wiring and leds got into it a couple years ago.

if your going to attempt doing this dont go to autozone to buy their 24 inches for 25 bucks thats a waste of money, you can get 16 feet (comes in a 5 meter roll) of the exact same thing on ebay for 40 bucks so you tell me whats a better move. only downside is your going to have to solder your own connections which isnt hard at all. 

i chose red led's as my speedo cluster is red, i dont have them hooked up to any manual switches as i think they can sometimes look sloppy and require cutting or drilling and i really like to avoid that. i have them hooked up so that whenever i turn my headlights turn on, my red lights turn on i accomplished this by tapping into the radio wiring harness on the wire that controls the dimming/light up feature for the radio. 

LOCATIONS: i have 1 14 inch strip under the drivers side footwell, one 14 inch strip under the passenger side footwell and 2 10 inch strips under both sides of the rear seats. also removed the rear seat and placed 2 5 inch strips on both sides of where the seatbelt mounts to the car facing up, making it glow red up through the seatbelt holes in the seat.

anyways heres some pics take a look feedback is appreciated if your in the area and want to do something similar to this let me know id be more than happy to help.

drivers side








passenger side








rears and seatbelt holes








just seatbelt holes








randoms:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

That's pretty cool, just a little too much for me. Although, I absolutely hate those stupid green led's they put in these cars when the door is opened. I was thinking about changing those out, not to sure on doing this idea though. I think those lights would distract me driving at night also haha


----------



## mriley (May 21, 2011)

its nothing to take those lightbulbs out or even take the green rubber cap off the bulb so thats its just regular lighting if you hate them that much take them out haha


----------

